# Nuova Simonelli Mac 2000 V HX Not plumbed



## Charlie-E (Jul 6, 2019)

Hi all,

As many of you will be aware, I have just bought a Nuova Simonelli Mac from Joey24dirt for my little pop up coffee shop. I have trawled through info online, but would really appreciate advice. It is very unlikely that I will be able to plumb this in and so need to design my coffee bar/cart with correct fittings for enabling the machine to suck from a bottle.

Please can you advise, would bottle need to be beside or at a greater height or can it be stored below with a flowjet? Is there a best practice way of doing this to enable water, but no air enters the machine? Sorry for div questions, steep learning curve!


----------



## Charlie-E (Jul 6, 2019)

Charlie-E said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As many of you will be aware, I have just bought a Nuova Simonelli Mac from Joey24dirt for my little pop up coffee shop. I have trawled through info online, but would really appreciate advice. It is very unlikely that I will be able to plumb this in and so need to design my coffee bar/cart with correct fittings for enabling the machine to suck from a bottle.
> 
> Please can you advise, would bottle need to be beside or at a greater height or can it be stored below with a flowjet? Is there a best practice way of doing this to enable water, but no air enters the machine? Sorry for div questions, steep learning curve!


 We,ve purchased a flowjet as no pressure with just a water bottle at same level, but my husband is concerned that it really needs to be plumbed in which woud involve floorboards up etc. We can do that if totally necessary, but surely most mobile coffee carts/vans dont have access to mains? Help appreciated thankyou


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

I'm sure @joey24dirt could offer advice?

This video may also be of use:


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

This bloody forum. I'd missed this post.

Yeah as we discussed when it was collected I had ran this from a bottle for a little while until I had plumbed it in. The only thing I can think of is that the pump maybe need adjusting.

After I had plumbed this in I tweaked it back a little bit to account for the line pressure. If it's having to pull from a bottle it may need putting back to where it was. I'm sure I had put that in the resto thread. I'll see if I can find something 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie-E (Jul 6, 2019)

joey24dirt said:


> This bloody forum. I'd missed this post.
> 
> Yeah as we discussed when it was collected I had ran this from a bottle for a little while until I had plumbed it in. The only thing I can think of is that the pump maybe need adjusting.
> 
> ...


 Hi Joey, must have missed that you had it pulling from a bottle, I know you said it should be able to. Not sure how to adjust the pump, would need to look that one up unless you can steer us in the right direction that'd be great!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Charlie-E said:


> Hi Joey, must have missed that you had it pulling from a bottle, I know you said it should be able to. Not sure how to adjust the pump, would need to look that one up unless you can steer us in the right direction that'd be great!


The adjuster for the pump is on the bottom of it. If you whip out the drip trays you'll get a better look at it. It should have a locking nut to hold the adjuster in place and a flat screwdriver head bolt for the adjustment. Also have a quick check through the manual to see if there's any reference to the adjustment, as I can't remember which way increases pressure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie-E (Jul 6, 2019)

joey24dirt said:


> The adjuster for the pump is on the bottom of it. If you whip out the drip trays you'll get a better look at it. It should have a locking nut to hold the adjuster in place and a flat screwdriver head bolt for the adjustment. Also have a quick check through the manual to see if there's any reference to the adjustment, as I can't remember which way increases pressure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 but if I use a flowjet, should it stay the same as it currently is?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

If you're pumping into it and giving it mains pressure then I'd imagine it would be ok. I've never used one so can't say yay or nay 

I'll see what google says

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

